# How Does One Become Inactive?



## Bearamedic (Mar 30, 2013)

how does one become inactive?

worked for 3.5 years as a paramedic, 
recerted my national card once already
my state card has been recerted and doesnt expire until 2 years from now
taken over 100 hours of con ed this recert cycle (in the past two years)
i have completed a full 48 hour refresher course
i have current cpr certification through next year
i have current acls (experienced provider) certification through next year
i have completed a state approved transition from emtp to nrp
no criminal or medical no-no acts
my employer shut down in november and i am currently unaffiliated

i cant find the option to request inactive status, the walk through on the website says that it should be beside the select state option, but there is no option for me, ive tried in three seperate browsers in case that it was a rendering issue.

i have green checkboxes on all of the continuing education requirements

everything on the site says that i have met ALL the requirements to request inactive, so i should be able to see the option somewhere, could someone post a screenshot of where that option is? or give me an idea of what to do?


if i become, affiliated within the next few weeks, will i be able to keep my national? if anyone answers can they quote the nremt website and provide a link.


----------



## SkaMedic (Mar 31, 2013)

If all of the requirements for recertification are met prior to the expiration date (CE's, CPR/ACLS) you have 30 days after the expiration date to send your forms in. You will have to pay an additional $50 in late fees. If you think you can get a job within 30 days, that's the way to go rather than going inactive.

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/rr_faq.asp#19


----------



## MedicBender (Mar 31, 2013)

There is no online option to go inactive. You have to recert via snail mail. There's a form online you print off, and then check the inactive box.


----------



## Bearamedic (Mar 31, 2013)

Crap. I live within driving distance of columbus, any way to drop it off?

I really want to lock in my nremt cert for the next two years in case a something extremely disruptive happens to me before i get affiliated again, (prepare for the worst, hope for the best)


----------



## SkaMedic (Mar 31, 2013)

It just has to be postmarked by the 31st. I went to the post office today. Since it was closed, I used the kiosk to send it 2 day mail and it printed today's date on the postage. If you drive it to Columbus tomorrow, it is late.


----------

